# Difference between 67 Impala, and SS 67 Impala



## low61ek (Jan 17, 2009)

Hey guys, I am thinking of buying a 67 Impala over here in Western Australia and was hoping some of you would be able to clarify a few questions that I have.

Firstly, the owner claims that it is an SS, it has SS on the number plates however the position of the side trim (through the middle of the body) says differently.


















The add for it reads: "1967 CHEVROLET IMPALA ORIGINALLY FROM STOCKTON CALIFORNIA THIS CAR IS IN VERY GOOD CONDITION THROUGHOUT INTERIOR IS LIKE BRAND NEW BODY IS SUPER STRAIGHT A CREDIT TO THE ORIGINAL OWNER ,THIS CAR DRIVES LIKE A DREAM SUPER SMOOTH AND TURNS HEADS EVERYWERE IT GOES AUTO BM SHIFTER GEAR BOX AND RUNNING GEAR IS PERFECT , WENT OVER THE PITS FIRST TIME AND IS LICENCED NOW ,THIS CAR WAS TO BE A CAR TO BE KEPT FOR EVER BUT DUE TO FINANCIAL CIRCUMSTANCES NEEDS TO GO ITS A VERY REGRETFUL SALE GOOD LUCK BIDDING !! I WILL ASSIST IN DROPPING THIS VEHICLE OFF TO ANY SHIPPING OR TRUCKING COMPANY FOR TRANSPORTING THANKS".

I have been doing a bit of research on the internet, apparently with the SS427 can be identified with the vin number, I was wondering if you could figure out if it was an original SS the same way? 

I was just wondering if anybody could confirm these points for me, If the car wasnt an SS and was simply an Impala I would still consider buying it. Does anybody know common spots for these to rust? I know Impala's seem to have a boot problem but are there any other common areas?

Help would be greatly appreciated, if I end up getting it I'll be going for a nice and fast bag set up (hydo's are illegal here) and drop it on some supremes maybe


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

Doesn't look like an SS at first glance,but very nice ride non-the-less,has IMpala side trim and non ss hubcaps for one.And I don't see the SS emblem in the grille.
What's he want for it?


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

Mines looks just like that and it aint a SS. I think it looks better that a SS to me. 
spots where I had issues, older cars have issues withe winddow seals, so water gets on the floors and trunk. ...if its a cali car may not be as bad. That car looks good. get it.


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

does it have a 283 or 327? couldnt see the fender badge.


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUTTAFINGUZ_@Feb 26 2011, 09:29 AM~19965279
> *Mines looks just like that and it aint a SS. I think it looks better that a SS to me.
> spots where I had issues, older cars have issues withe winddow seals, so water gets on the floors and trunk. ...if its a cali car may not be as bad. That car looks good. get it.
> 
> ...


x2,who cares if it's an SS,if it's solid,that's a good find.


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

http://www.oldride.com/library/1967_chevrolet_impala.html

says on the vin for an SS the series number should be 67 (6cyl) or 68 (v8)


----------



## low61ek (Jan 17, 2009)

Rdnlow63, checked out that site. Good find so thanks!
I wrote down the possibilities of what the vin could be, Ill go check out the car and come find out what it used to be.

He's wanting 30k AUD which is about 35k USD I think.
I might be able to get him to drop the price considering it isn't an SS or anything.

Has a 327 Auto, thanks for the quick photoshop Ill definitely have a decent look over it for bog. Lots of US cars that are sent over here seem to just be patched up.

My last purchase was full of it, needed new floorpans, pillar, sills, around the windscreen, lower rear 1/4's. That's why I am being extra cautious.

Hopefully it turns out to be an honest ride - haven't seen a 2 door 67 Impala over here.

Thanks for the replies, I appreciate it.


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low61ek_@Feb 26 2011, 10:03 AM~19965428
> *He's wanting 30k AUD which is about 35k USD I think.*


 :wow:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low61ek_@Feb 26 2011, 10:03 AM~19965428
> *Rdnlow63, checked out that site. Good find so thanks!
> I wrote down the possibilities of what the vin could be, Ill go check out the car and come find out what it used to be.
> 
> ...


Wouldn't it be cheaper to find one in Cali(for instance),and have it shipped over?


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

..


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by low61ek_@Feb 26 2011, 07:08 AM~19965044
> *Hey guys, I am thinking of buying a 67 Impala over here in Western Australia and was hoping some of you would be able to clarify a few questions that I have.
> 
> Firstly, the owner claims that it is an SS, it has SS on the number plates however the position of the side trim (through the middle of the body) says differently.
> ...


You really need to check the VIN and ask him if he has a build sheet. Remember these cars could get ordered in any configuration, an SS could've been ordered with a bench, column shifting etc and likewise a couple could get ordered with floor shifter, bench seats etc. For that kind of $ this car better be number matching! Rusting areas are spot on, rear quarters, behind the front wheel, sometimes the door area towards the front and sometimes the rear trunk area quarter panel towards the rear. Check to see what kind of options it has, AC, tilt etc.

Let us know how it turns out.

--Turri.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

There's no way in hell that car is worth anything close to 35k. Forget it.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Feb 26 2011, 04:58 PM~19968131
> *There's no way in hell that car is worth anything close to 35k.  Forget it.
> *


hes in australia 2 door impalas are like 35k lincoln towncars with full wrap frame swap and juice being sold new at a ford dealer


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Feb 26 2011, 05:43 PM~19968613
> *hes in australia 2 door impalas are like 35k lincoln towncars with full wrap frame swap and juice being sold new at a ford dealer
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

vin will say


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

a guy from austrailia bought a homies 65 and had it shipped over there. you would end up with a nicer car for that kind of money


----------

